# Marketing Tools?



## True2Kenpo (Jan 29, 2004)

Fellow Martial Artists,

What marketing tools have been successful for you?

I have been looking at United Professionals pre-printed advertising...  they seem colorful and attention getting.  I saw on a previous thread about NAPMA and Century.  Any other recommendations...

Thanks in advance.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Fellow Martial Artists,
> 
> What marketing tools have been successful for you?
> ...



Don't do it.  Most of these "canned" marketing tools lack the knowledge and research that you yourself have of your specific area.  They are designed to be very generic (so they can sell 1 thing to many) and lack the personal touch.  My recommendation.  Do some research yourself?  What is your competion, what are they offering? Is there a specific need for your location?  Who is your audience? 
Then armed with this information Hire a local graphic designer to put some material together for you.  If can't afford it, many area colleges would love to get such assignments for student designers.

My background - Art Director for a local Ad agency and Adjunct Instructor for a local Community College.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 3, 2004)

> They are designed to be very generic (so they can sell 1 thing to many) and lack the personal touch.


This is true however they still draw attention to your school.
If you are one of a few schools in an area or even if there are many schools, any advertiseing is better than noone. That is if you wish to advertise
Now on makeing your own thats always a great way to go. Just make sure you read and reread it befor publishing


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

Pre- Fab ads are a double edged sword most of the work is done for you ahead of time, but it is not really selling what you offer.


----------

